# some new bromoils, with colored inks



## terri (Aug 6, 2006)

I've been experimenting with colored inks on my bromoil prints over the last few days. Not sure everything I've done works, but I have had fun doing it. 

This is an image I've posted before, when I was playing with toners. I thought it would make a decent bromoil. This is from an HIE negative:

The base ink coat is brown, followed by some blue in the sky and a touch of red worked in. 

Footsteps in the sand:








Another HIE negative, I think from the same roll. Again the base inking was done in brown, followed by a layer of blue, which made for an interesting color combo. 

Florida tree:








This was shot with Ilford FP4. Brown base with a little blue inked around the corners. 

Kennesaw Mountain: 







Thanks for looking!


----------



## JamesD (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice stuff, Terri.  I like the cannon best, and the beach next.  Charlie's gonna love these, I'm sure!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 6, 2006)

I really really like the last two.  the second one is very eerie i like that a lot.  The cannon has a very nice retro look.  You dont mind if I copy it do you.  The look not the picture.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 6, 2006)

now if she had done them on paper negatives she would have had something wouldn't she lol.


----------



## terri (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, guys! 

I think I was drawn to trying bromoils because it is such a retro look - very Pictorial. Some of them definitely have it more than others. Some of them I've seen look more Impressionistic to me. Depends on the selected image, I guess. 

I don't mind if you copy the look, Charlie. Have at it!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 6, 2006)

the redish tint is very salt printish look.  the blue edges fascinate me and that I think I am going to try next.  They are beautiful.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice job, I like #2 the most, IMO they have a dreamy look to them


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you, Jeff!  

Charlie: the dark edges are sort of a classic bromoil touch. I don't do it all the time (in the second one for instance). The top one I did it rather heavily to create a "pool of light" in the center and, in the case of the cannon image, I thought the blue would be more interesting. 

I have more that have been drying, so consider yourselves warned. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the way they look and that's what is important it's the finished image for me.  And no matter what you did inbetween they look spectacular.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I like the way they look and that's what is important it's the finished image for me. And no matter what you did inbetween they look spectacular.


I did a lot of yelling in between, actually. Things like: "Why isn't this working?!" and "This looks like crap!!" to name but a few.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

you must have been standing in my lab today.  I have had a pinhole camera I can not get a light leak out of.  I decided that since it is an oddball format it is gone anyway.  I'll save the frame in case I decide to go with a more simple format.  Actually I want to build a 5x7 camera with a glass lens.

So if you were around my place you would have heard words you never knew existed.  That was my point.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

And I totally know what you mean!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

so you gonna shoot a paper negative with us?


----------



## patriciao82173 (Aug 8, 2006)

I love them all


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

patricia exactly where the hell have you been.  You did NOT have our permission to disappear girl.  

Good to see you back.  Come shoot a paper negative with us.


----------



## patriciao82173 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL just busy life ya know.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

patriciao82173 said:
			
		

> I love them all


Thank you so much, Patricia!


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 8, 2006)

Great stuff Terri.  I'd like to try this someday


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Great stuff Terri. I'd like to try this someday


Thanks!! You're so artistic, I think you'd be a wonderful bromoilist. :thumbup: It starts in the darkroom, ends at the kitchen table, making it very enjoyable!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 10, 2006)

Very, very nice Terri!!! I especailly love #3!  Great work!!  : )


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Very, very nice Terri!!! I especailly love #3! Great work!! : )


Why, thank you, m'dear! I appreciate you looking and commenting!


----------

